# A Must See!!   Masur Birch Majestic Jr.



## USAFVET98 (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe this is my absolute favorite so far. My first time turning this wood (Masur Birch from Finland), and I have to say, I love it. Beautiful curls and quilts as well as an unbelievable grain pattern. 

As always, comments and critiques are greatly appreciated.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice! I love the grain of the wood.


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!  That's spectacular.  Great fit and finish.

John


----------



## louisbry (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pen! I can understand why it is your all  time favorite.


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, that is nice!

Where did you get the blank?


----------



## JohnU (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful job.  I think that kit was made for the blank.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi USAFVET98,

Beautiful stuff indeed, kit and blank!

I have never used one of those kits, but I will soon as I like the way they make the nice blanks come up, and I've got some timbers (blanks) that are just asking for a kit like that.  Interestingly the name Majestic in the kit, matches the name of one of my timbers, the Majestic Olive Wood!  So, what you you call to a pen made with the 2 Majestics...?  "Majestic on the double":biggrin:?

Cheers
George


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely grain and colour, beuatiful pen, Amos


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## el_d (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice Brian. Great figure.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful wood, I like the looks of the pen also, just wish they would loose the crystal.


----------



## Bree (Aug 11, 2009)

Great looking pen!  Really nice one Brian!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## omb76 (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job, the pen is spectacular and shows off that beautiful wood perfectly.  She's a keeper.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Seer (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pens Brian


----------



## bobindayton (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a great looking pen. I love the grain and color and it works well with that kit.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 11, 2009)

One word Awesome!


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 11, 2009)

*WOW*

I love it.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks awesome.  I love Masur Birch too.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!Victor


----------



## VisExp (Aug 11, 2009)

Masur birch is one of my favorites.  It goes well with that kit.  Nice job Brian.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes!  It looks like you got an exceptional piece of Masur Birch and created an exception pen from it.

  -Barry


----------



## stoneman (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian,
Great combination. I too like the character of Masur Birch. Nice job.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a beauty!!!

James


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 11, 2009)

Fine looking combo, Brian!
That wood is excellent, and you did a great job bringing it together
with the Majestic Jr.


----------



## sptfr43 (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice job, been getting away from wood myself but I like that one


----------

